# Persecution in India



## py3ak (Dec 16, 2005)

Three different elements of persecution in India. Let's pray that the Gospel will defeat Hinduism (through spiritual weapons) in this conflict.

3. Christians in the Kakradara area of Jhabua in Madhya Pradesh state are living in fear after extremists barred access to their new church and beat up their pastor and visiting evangelists after a church dedication ceremony on November 5th. The pastor and evangelists were stopped by 12 men carrying long sticks. As Pastor T. Samuel, the district coordinator for Jesus Redeems Ministries, began answering their questions, one of the assailants hit Pastor Ramesh Bhuria from behind. The mob then beat all five Christians. Later, the extremists and other residents visited Bhuria's home and threatened to "cut (him) into pieces" if he continued his Christian activity in the village. The same threats were issued to other church members. 

2. Two militant Hindu groups struck churches in Chattisgarh and Madhya Pradesh states on Sunday (December 4th). At least 25 members of the Hindu extremist group Dharma Sena attacked a church in Raipur, Chattisgarh state, severely beating five Christians. After beating four Christians in the church, the attackers took them and a pastor from another area church into a Hindu temple, where they tried to force them to bow down to idols. Also on Sunday, a group of 15 extremists from the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh attacked a pastor in Jhabua district of the north central state of Madhya Pradesh. Police declined to arrest any of the militant Hindus, but instead detained the pastor, Anil Mehra of Indian Evangelical Team, for more than 10 hours for "disrupting public peace." 

3. Not long ago 60 new believers in the Indian state of Himachal Pradesh were threatened with death if they did not return to Hinduism. We thanked God when He answered our prayers and the Christians were spared. Now, however, the place where that church was meeting has been forcefully taken over by radical Hindus and turned into a temple. It is the first time in the 26-year history of Gospel for Asia that a place of worship has been taken over and defiled as a temple. The Believers Church pastor, Ramesh Masih Bhatti, and his family have been forced to move from the building, which was their home for the past 25 years, and are now living with relatives. Local officials have done nothing about the takeover, having apparently sided with the Hindus. The leader of the Hindus in Himachal Pradesh is now threatening a massive, village-by-village campaign to force Christians to convert back to Hinduism. 

(From VOM).


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 16, 2005)

WOW I thought muslims were the only crazies I did'nt think Hinuds were so violent.



blade


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## py3ak (Dec 17, 2005)

It seems that violence has been increasing in India in recent days. Even Buddhists have been violent at times.

There was a situation not too long ago where they forced this one young man who'd gone to a village to preach to drink cow urine. But the Lord was gracious, and through the young man's preaching and testimony many in that village were converted!


----------



## Preach (Dec 18, 2005)

Amen! Luke 1:78-79


----------

